# Hauling Water



## Tacitus

Hi All! My first post, so I will make it about our most important need: water.

Anyone give any thought to hauling water? I'm specifically looking for non-automobile based hauling systems. I have water jugs, but they are unwieldy--very difficult to carry long distances when full. I'd like to have a backpack water hauling setup.

I found the WaterWear Backpack online: WaterWear Backpack. Anyone know how to get these in the US? Looks like they are giving them to charities for Third World use, but it doesn't look like they are selling them in the US.


----------



## hiwall

Most often people want the weight in a back pack nearer the shoulders. Just sayin'.
A one or two wheeled cart would allow you to carry way more weight.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

You sure you want a backpack system? Water is heavy! If you feel back pack is necessary some sites sell a shelf that can be attached to an alice pack frame or other packs (kifaru comes to mind) that you can attach the 5 gallon jugs to. I would post a link for ya but my phone is my computer and I havent figured out how to post from one site to another. My solution is just a handy dandy $50 hand truck from home depot. Easier to haul more water in less trips and my back loves me for it.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

A garden cart, game cart, wheel barrow or sled depending upon the season will allow a person to carry more water and do less work. You might even commandeer your kid's wagon. 

If you can't find the pack pictured try getting an old military pack board or aluminum pack frame and strapping on a water jug. You can also carry plastic jugs and bottles in a regular back pack. "Solar showers" as sold in sporting goods stores would also work inside a back pack.

We've used bicycles but it works best to put the jugs on a trailer pulled behind the bike. If you strap them to the bike the water sloshing around makes for an interesting riding experience.


----------



## farright

i was thinking a game cart many uses pulls good in rough terain.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

In a emergency a cart gonna be a real valuable tool. Haul water, food, supplies an people.

There be all kinds from a kids wagon ta horse drawn. I thin some where in between be a good place.

Two wheel carts be easier ta move around, although ya gotta ballance em. Four wheels be more stable but not as manuverable. Kinda gonna depend on where yer gonna use it.

Skinney wheels work well on a hard surface an wider wheels on soft ground. Again, depends where yer gonna use it.

An like MM said, ifin ya be in snow country the winter means yer gonna wanna sled a some sort.


----------



## Friknnewguy

I have this huge 4 wheeled double jogging stroller that the girls are just about done with. Thing is too big for trips to the mall , it has been relegated to walks around the neighborhood and trick or treat . As soon as the wife gives the word to put it out to pasture and get it outa the garage it will be modified into a very cool SHTF utility wagon .


----------



## -JohnD-

Looking at some of the game carts you can get hitches for them to hook them to a atv.


----------



## Sentry18

These carts look pretty cool and very functional. Shouldn't be too hard to duplicate.


----------



## Tacitus

Ah, yes, the venerable wheel. Always the best option.

Because my wife merely tolerates the prepping I do for the family, and I wasn't sure I wanted to burn marital capital (yet) on storing a wheeled cart behind our house (not a lot of land), I was thinking it would be nice to have some collapsible water carrying backpacks stored (hidden) away for a non-rainy day.

But I might just have to put a cart in the back yard anyway. You've got me googling them now.


----------



## Sentry18

There's always this option.


----------



## Tacitus

And only $134 at Lehmans!


----------



## Tactic12

Radio Flyer wagon.


----------



## Saffer

http://www.hipporoller.org/


----------



## Tacitus

RE: The Hipporoller

It is made in South Africa, and costs about $70 to be shipped to the US...about 90% of which is shipping costs. According to the site, the hipporoller costs less than $3!!

They will actually ship the manufacturing equipment in a container box (see image below), and train people on how to set up a local "factory" to make the hipporollers! Info on local manufacturing. Anyone interested in a business opportunity?


----------



## pandamonium

Home Depot, Sears, Tractor Supply,

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/brinly-hardy-18-in-x-24-in-poly-lawn-roller-prc-24bh.html


----------



## farright

lawn roller would b a good idea if it was sealed in the center somehow the ones i seen have a bushing are not water tight would b easy to empty with gravity feed though.


----------



## LincTex

Tacitus said:


> ... on storing a wheeled cart behind our house (not a lot of land), I was thinking it would be nice to have some collapsible water carrying backpacks stored (hidden) away for a non-rainy day.


Where do you plan to get your water from? Can you trust your source, both now and also after WTSHTF?

It may not be feasible to have a water transport plan in place if there will be no good water available when you get there.


----------



## Tacitus

LincTex said:


> Where do you plan to get your water from? Can you trust your source, both now and also after WTSHTF?
> 
> It may not be feasible to have a water transport plan in place if there will be no good water available when you get there.


Good questions. I will not be relying solely on water transport.

I break down my water prep into 3 categories:

*Storage*
*Purification & Filtration*
*Source*

I plan on eventually preparing on all fronts.

*1) Storage:* I can only store so much. My current plan is 2 weeks worth, 1 gallon per day per adult. Given my circumstances, that is the best I can do for now.

*2) Purification:* I have multiple ways to filter and purify water. So, if I can get water, I will be able to use it.

*3) Source:* I don't have a spring, or a well, or flowing water on my property. Also, I do not currently have the financial means to obtain those.

But, I do have access to flowing water, and in the worst case (because of distance) a spring within walking distance. Also, partial societal breakdowns may result in water trucks being available intermittently.

Thus, water *transport* came to my mind as a potential 4th category of water prep.

I've got big (5-7 gallon) water jugs as part of my storage, but they are unwieldy to carry long distances. I wanted to be able to transport significant amounts of water, potentially over rough terrain (in the case of the spring).


----------



## Tacitus

OK. I've officially renamed my third category from Source to *Supply*.

*Supply* includes:

source land (with springs, well, etc.)
rain collection
condensation collection (if it comes to that), and
water transport.


----------



## LincTex

Do you have space in your backyard to store a blue plastic 55 gallon drum full of clean sand? 

You can make a slow sand filter very easily and cheaply to "pre-process" pond and stream water.


----------



## boomer

Historically cisterns and roof collection of rain water, filtered with sand filters were primary water sources. These were preferable to ground water sources where the ground water could even intermitently be suspect.

The other source of water for human consumption was in skim milk. Dairy animals can drink relatively poor quality water and still produce milk that is safe for human consumption.


----------



## Tacitus

LincTex, boomer: Good points. I should be focusing more on rain water collection. My father filled up 3 55 gallon drums from one gutter during a rain storm, and had excess overflow.


----------



## stayingthegame

woodland and forest fire fighters carry what is called and Indian pack. it would double as fire fighting gear as well.


----------



## BillS

We have a year's supply of water already stored in our basement. Long trips to get water after TSHTF will get you killed. If you have to go outside to get water I suggest getting night vision goggles and leave at a time that gets you back home when it's still pitch dark outside. Rain collection systems will help but I doubt that they'll provide a gallon of water per person per day.

The other question for me would be where I'd get the water. We don't have a stream that's there all year. I don't know if the lakes and rivers
have water that's safe to drink even with an expensive water filter. Same with some of the quarries around here.

You also have to wonder how safe it would be outside even at 3 AM. Sounds travel far at night when there are no cars and no electricity. Would there be people watching roads with night vision goggles looking for people to rob or attack?

I think it would be a good idea to try mapping out your routes now if you can. Scout out ways to travel that you can try on foot or by car.


----------



## Tacitus

BillS said:


> We have a year's supply of water already stored in our basement.


I would need over 2000 gallons of water. That is prohibitive for me right now, and maybe forever. It bothers me that I don't have more water, but I can only do what I can do. Granted, I always have my eyes open to do more if opportunities present themselves.

I have thought about installing a temper tank, essentially an extra hot water heater in line with my existing hot water heater. The stated purpose would be to bring the temperature of the water to room temperature before it has to be heated by the hot water heater to save energy. The real purpose would be to have a constantly filled tank of water. I could even easily install an instant cutoff from city water supply (or maybe have it always cutoff except for days I change out the water). If I do that, I suppose I should try to spring for a 400 gallon tank. But the ones I've seen that I can fit in my basement go for around $700. As expensive as that is, you've got me thinking about that again...ok, no, still too expensive, at least right now. It would be harder to justify storing several thousand gallons of water than it would be for me to justify buying property with a real source of water.


----------



## LincTex

I have four poly IBC totes (275 gallons each) catching rain water from the gutter downspouts. A light/moderate rain will fill all four easily. If I had 8-10 (2200-2750 gallons total) I could fill them all with *one *moderate/heavy rain.

Shoot.... even the stupid boat cover catches and holds 100+ gallons!


----------



## Highwater

Wheels over your back gets my vote. I have a hand truck and buckets. Right now I have snow and a wood stove. 

One Thanksgiving when we had an ice storm and no power I cooked a turkey dinner by candle light and washed the dishes with melted snow. And there was a lot of snow at the time. I think over 2 feet.


----------



## LincTex

BillS said:


> We have a year's supply of water already stored in our basement. . I don't know if the lakes and rivers have water that's safe to drink even with an expensive water filter.


I will trade you locations! The *last* thing on my mind in your part of Wisconsin is where to find good (even if it needs to be filtered) water!!


----------

